# apricot seeds



## Chrishaglerr (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey everyone!

 I have a quick question about exfoliants. I'm using apricot seeds as natural exfoliants in my honey glycerin soap. My problem is that they all sink to the bottom every time! I've even tried waiting until it cools a little then pouring into the molds but it still sinks. Is there a certain temperature it should be at? Also, should I be stirring the whole time until it cools down?

 I saw they do sell glycerin with a suspension formula in it, but the honey glycerin my customers love is from michaels art store and it does not contain a suspension formula.

 Thanks!


----------



## SoapyQueenBee (Aug 5, 2014)

Typically, I pour my M&P between 100&110'F, but when I want to suspend, I let it cool to anywhere from 80-100.  I add my exfoliant in when the base has the consistency of a thick bubble bath/shampoo, and then stir until it thickens to the consistency of honey, when I lift my spoon or whisk out.  I have to move faster, to get it into the mold at that point, but I've avoided  'the sink' successfully with this process, over the last couple of years.  To my experience, also, honey bases not only heat faster but take a bit longer to cool, so patience is key!
Others may be able to help with more definitive times or processes.  Also, watch a few tutorials on YouTube (I love Soap Queen TV, personally!).


----------



## SoapyQueenBee (Aug 5, 2014)

I forgot to ask, above; do you add additional oils or butters to your base?  That will lengthen your thickening and setting times, considerably, as it will change the viscosity, sometimes to the point where your base will take forever to thicken up/solidify, or won't at all.


----------



## Chrishaglerr (Aug 7, 2014)

SoapyQueenBee said:


> I forgot to ask, above; do you add additional oils or butters to your base? That will lengthen your thickening and setting times, considerably, as it will change the viscosity, sometimes to the point where your base will take forever to thicken up/solidify, or won't at all.


 

 Thanks for the quick reply! I add in peppermint essential oil, a bit of menthol crystals, and a few drops of colorant. I got it to thicken a bit by letting it cool for around 30 mins, but it still seemed to sink to the bottom. Maybe ill try a different exfoliant to see it that changes anything.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 7, 2014)

You can get a suspension M & P base, its thicker when melted and exfoliants won't sink.


----------



## SoapyQueenBee (Aug 7, 2014)

I can't get the honey base I use in a suspension form, either.  Have you considered either using a suspension base and adding honey, or making your own M&P base?  
A long while ago, I ran out of my honey base, and had to finish a job.  So, in a pinch, I boiled some liquid Castile down about 40%, added both conditioning butter and honey, then just a small amount of additional glycerin.  While it was time-consuming and a bit of a mess, the resulting faux M&P base it created was just as lovely and workable as the ones I usually buy from my supplier.  
I can't help it, I'm always messing with one recipe or product or another!  

For time purposes, I would suggest looking for a suspension honey base, or using a clear suspension and adding the honey yourself, if the 'stir like a mad person until it's cool and slightly setting' method still isn't keeping your exfoliant suspended.


----------

